# Law issues with catless mids?



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

I am planning on deleting my cat's (via LTH), however live in New Jersey so we have emissions. i know that before inspection i will need to return it to stock to pass. my question is, has anybody had a cop look under their car while running catless mids? other then inspection, has anybody run into issues with the law?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope. I hope cops have something better to do than check cars for cats.


----------



## awdjdmtalon (Mar 14, 2010)

It is against federal law to remove a working emission device from a vechicle. If I remember correctly it is a $10,000 fine for a mechanic to remove it, and the owner can be fined up to 2,500. 

In the nothren part of VA (Fairfax Co.) the cops *LOVE* to pull you over and check the car over for violations. They are called "Fix It" tickets. I think they pay the cops salary off these tickets.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
I can't remove them from my customer's cars. I can however point out that they can take it off without getting me in trouble.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

awdjdmtalon said:


> *It is against federal law to remove a working emission device from a vechicle*.


This is true.

A car without cats is obvious, when your driving behind one you'll know it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would do cats just to cut down on some exhaust noise associated with LT's.


----------



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I would do cats just to cut down on some exhaust noise associated with LT's.


Heck no! Having catless mids makes the GTO experience so much more mind-drooling!!


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

this is where i run into issues, i want longtubes very badly, however have a 50 or so mile commute, and have been pulld over a few times while on that trip, so im concerned. i know a TON of people who run catless locally without issue, but they dont drive anywhere near as much as i do and dont want to get big and stupid tickets. thanks guys, it seems as though i have alot of thinking/ saving to do


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I DD mine and I'm catless. I also have window tint and blacked out turn signals and tails. I never get any crap for it. I think alot depends on if your driving like an ass or not rather then the car itself.

Granted it is still illegal.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think you just have to ask yourself the question. Do you feel lucky?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to know how much a difference there is in flow between these aftermarket cats and the open pipe. From what I understand, the catalyst on these hi-flows is a honeycomb design, similar to the MAF screen, only made out of platinum or (probably) palladium.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure there are gains to be had if you have headers with them. But I bet it is only a few extra HP. I just like the sound and smell of catless. I've heard decent things about hi-flows being very effecient but I've also heard alot about aftermarket cats not lasting as long either. That was awhile back and I don't know how the current stuff is though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I DD mine and I'm catless. I also have window tint and blacked out turn signals and tails. I never get any crap for it. I think alot depends on if your driving like an ass or not rather then the car itself.
> 
> Granted it is still illegal.


In California thats called walking on thin ice. Cops will love you because they can get you on muiltiple things insted of one stupid thing.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

yea new jersey is pretty strict too, hence my concern,


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You'll be fine driving around without them but you'll need'em come e-check time.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> In California thats called walking on thin ice. Cops will love you because they can get you on muiltiple things insted of one stupid thing.


I've read threads on lots of forums about CA being horrible for modding cars.


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it just a visual inspection? I'm from PA, but haven't been there for a few years, and all i remember(depends on the county) is a visual. 

If this is the case for you, why don't you just buy a couple of converters, hollow them out, and bolt them in. Just a thought!


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll never, ever, move to CA. They would stop me at the border and turn me around... Catted GTO and 700+ rwhp twin turbo diesel.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

GM4life said:


> In California thats called walking on thin ice. Cops will love you because they can get you on muiltiple things insted of one stupid thing.


That's what happened to me. Pulled me over for tint and then got a ticket for my headers. It's been two months and I am still waiting for my ticket.


----------

